# wasp finds



## redline1968 (Jul 4, 2011)

picked these up yesterday by chance. the one is a 53 wasp and the other one i did not check but it is the metalic red color  both in original paint. the green has some old touch up on the fender and a licence plate on the rear. i will probably sell these ones.


----------



## Barkeep (Jul 4, 2011)

Just finished a spitfire for the fiance and have been looking for myself. I am very interested in the green wasp. Pm me with a price.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 4, 2011)

will do thanks mark.


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice finds.
Am interested in one or both. (if available)
PM me as well please.
Thanks.

John


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 5, 2011)

have a temp hold on the green but the red is up. pm me if you like.


----------



## oempartsman (Jul 10, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> picked these up yesterday by chance. the one is a 53 wasp and the other one i did not check but it is the metalic red color  both in original paint. the green has some old touch up on the fender and a licence plate on the rear. i will probably sell these ones.




Hi, would you consider selling the straightest front fender brace from the red frame? If so, PM Me with price. The red one is a 26" frame, right?

                    Thanks, Pat


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 11, 2011)

pat, i sold the red one and the green but im pretty sure i have a nice schwinn front brace for you. i'll look and let you know mark. yes the are 26 inch.


----------



## oempartsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Mark, Your a good man! Let me know what You come up with, Pat


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 12, 2011)

i found one. 8.00 shipped. give me a pm if you want it. thanks. mark


----------



## oempartsman (Jul 13, 2011)

Mark, PM sent.


----------



## oempartsman (Aug 3, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> i found one. 8.00 shipped. give me a pm if you want it. thanks. mark





Hi Mark, received it today, perfect! Thanks again, Pat


----------

